
To do list for the one week project I will start tomorrow - taulien
https://quire.io/w/JonasTaulien-OneWeekProject?share=hyjlxp1da9mkhp0733z4zjbhtu2h6j
======
taulien
Hi HN,

Do you know the positive feeling you get when someone remembers important
things about your own life?

Wouldn't it be cool, if you could give this feeling more often to people you
care about?

In the past I thought a lot about how a solution, that would help me with
this, should look like to me.

Within a week I want to publish an MVP for everyone to use.

Each day I will write a blog post about the progress of the past day.

I will keep you updated :)

